# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  ¿Donde comprar palomas para magia?

## hansoldragon

Hola,
pues eso que si hay alguna tienda en España que se ocupe de esto o si hay que pedirlas al extranjero? Y tambien como funciona el tema, te venden la paloma siendo cria y hay que entrenarla inmediatamente o como funciona exactamente?
Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.

----------


## pablo

Pregunta en una buena pajareria. Tienen que ser palomas turcas albinas.
Reyman tiene que saber algo.  un saludo.

----------


## DaniOrama

Sabes cómo se llama la especie en inglés? Si es en alemán como que mucho mejor... o el nombre científico en latín.... o un dibujo... vamos algunas manera de diferenciarlas o de explicarle a alguien que no hable castellano, que es lo que quiero...

De todas maneras probaré en la pajarería a ver cual de ellas huele a kebab.... mmmmm de hecho ahora sé porque los kebabs son tan baratos en berlin.... palomas turcas.... ahá! :D:D:D:D:D

Gracias!

----------


## BusyMan

Hombre, lo primero es que para magia no se utilizan palomas... sino tórtolas, que son blancas y más bonitas y más pequeñas (y más listas).
Así que antes que pedirle ''_pidgeons_'' al de la pajarería pídele ''_doves_'' que es como se llaman  :Wink1:

----------


## DaniOrama

Es lo que pasa con las traducciones... aaarg... en mi diccionario en el ordenador ponía que dove era paloma también... y que pigeon pues podía ser una paloma, o un polomo o un pichón... y encima en alemán pone que todo son Taubel... AAARG

Y ahora que lo acabo de ver otra vez, pone que una tórtola es turtledove en inglés... y Turteltaubel en alemán... (Kijibato en japonés)... Vamos, mejor simplemente les digo que me den unas Taubel pekenitas y ya está....

Pues oye, muchas gracias... por cierto, no sabrás sin son una especie en especial no? vale cualquier tipo de tortola? Y alguien sabe que libros hay que expliquen su cuidado, más que los efectos me gustaría que las tortolas sobrevivieran :D

PS: Por cierto.... CÓMO HACEN PARA QUE NO LES CAGUEN ENCIMA :Confused:  es una duda existencial que tengo desde hace un tiempo....

----------


## jmagic

Hola a todos/as
bueno.. antes de comprar tortolas en una pajareria.. piensatelo bien....
¿que juegos vas ha hacer con ellas?.. ¿haces magia musical de escenario? .. que duracion tiene tu numero de magia... 
es mas.. tener tortolas en casa no es como tener un canario o cualquier animal.. hacen muchisimo ruido.. no dejaran dormir a tu familia, a tus vecinos... luego hay que limpiarlas,... darlas de comer... transportarlas al lugar de la actuacion.... una caja o jaula mas... asi los magos de escenario debemos llevar.. el traje... los zapatos.. una maleta con los juegos.. la caja de las palomas.. dos mesas-veladores,.. el pequeño equipo de musica y todo eso para 10 minutos de magia musical.. uff.. 
no cabe duda que las palomas son espectaculares.. en fin... yo las tuve en mi casa durante unos 8 años y cuando me las quite.. descanse...

----------


## DaniOrama

Dicho así me están dando miedo y todo... yo k las veia tan mansitas... Pues hombre, quería probar con ellas, y a lo mejor pues hasta planearme un número en la calle... alguien ha intentado la Paloma impromptu?? yo por mucho que lea o vea hasta que no las pruebe es mis propias carnes no voy a saber si es lo mio... 

Pensaba comprarme una, empezar a conocer un poco el mundo de la magia con los animales (por que me encantan!) y si no iba como esperaba, pues soltarla en el parque de aquí al lado...Para que tortolee lo que quiera... Pero si va a suponer el sacrificio por mi descuido, de un inocente animalillo, prefiero quedarme con la duda...

Es muy difícil su cuidado? Y cuesta mucho mantenerlas? No hay tortolas mudas o manera de que no suenen por la noche? (a mi me da igual el ruido, pero mis vecinos seguro que opinan de otra manera)

Y dos últimas preguntas:
 Perdona mi ignorancia, pero qué es una mesavelador :Confused: 
 Cómo evitas que se te caguen encima :Confused:  Dios, necesito saberlo!!! :D

----------


## jmagic

... bueno de comprarte... comprate dos.. una pareja.. para que se hagan compañia... 
si la cosa no va.. simplemente devuelvelas a la pajareria donde las adquiriste... (no en todas venden...) 
Su cuidado.. pues vamos.. en libros pone cambiarlas el agua a diario, .. 
Eso de que te da igual el ruido.. vaya tortura es.. recuerdo como se enfadaba mi hermano... y asi tuve que ponerlas todas las noches en una caja de galletas con unos agujeros.. para que no viesen la luz... ¿tambien el vecino de abajo me preguntaba por ellas.?......
una mesa velador.. es eso. una mesa que llevas tu.. que montas tu.. no se,... me ocurre como un pie de estos de los musicos que sujetan las partituras con una tabla... tiene como mision.. tener tus aparatos de magia, tus velas, tus pañuelos, ... tus juegos... tu jaulita donde dejas las palomas... 
... ademas de todo lo dicho que se necesita para un juego con palomas.. es conveniente que te acompañe alguien a esas actuaciones.. un/a amigo/a mago/a, o familiar o..... siempre te ayudara a preparar las cosas y en la propia actuacion... 
lo que te se han "sus cosas encima" a mi nunca me ha pasado... cuando las coges dejas despejado la parte de atras y ya esta... 
Requieren cierto trabajo.. todas las semanas al menos un dia dedicarlas un tiempo... para que aprendan a volar.. te conozcan.. etc

----------


## DaniOrama

Oye... y si hacen tanto ruido como es que la gente no se da cuenta :Confused: 

Cuanto tiempo dirías tú que se puede llevar oculta la tórtola? Crees que es posible la tórtola impromptu en la calle?

Y por último... cómo ses le ensena a volar a una tórtola :Confused: ?  :shock: 

Gracias por la info y tu experiencia... deberías pensarte el escribir un pekeno manualillo en el foro sobre lo básico que debería saberse sobre la magia con tórtolas

----------


## jmagic

bueno... el ruido que hacen... lo hace fundamentalmente el macho... y en epoco de calor y de cria y digamos que en condiciones normales... 
oculta una tortola.. pues en principio no debe haber problema.. el animal no debe de sufrir en ningun momento.. pienso... 
lo de tortola impromptu en la calle desconozco a que te refieres...
y lo de enseñar a volar... bueno.. depende de la niñez y pasado del animal.. si ha nacido en cautividad y no tiene apenas espacio para practicar mal lo tenemos.. como anecdota lance Burton colocaba la comida en lo alto de la farola que saca en su numero... 
tambien para tortolas muy listas se suele recomendar antes de la actuacion rociar con "vapor de agua" debajo de las alas.. para que asi la tortola sienta frio .. y se le pasen las ganas de volar... 
personalmente a mi nunca se me escaparon...
un cordial saludo desde zaragoza
jesus a. ricarte

----------


## hechicero

> Cómo evitas que se te caguen encima Dios, necesito saberlo!!! :D


Es muy sencillo, no te coloques debajo 8) 
En serio, es imposible educar a una tórtola para que no haga sus necesidades cuando no es apropiado, al contrario de lo que sucede con otros animales más inteligentes como un perro o un gato. Lo más que puedes hacer es dejar sin comer a la tórtola unas horas antes de actuar para que lo haga menos amenudo, sin embargo cuando tenga ganas lo hará esté donde esté.
Las tórtolas son MUY ruidosas especialmente de día y sobre todo los machos. También son MUY sucias, mucho más que otros tipos de pájaro. Que conste que si te decides no puedes decir que no te hemos avisado. Sin embargo si te gustan merece la pena todos esos sacrificios (yo tengo 5, estoy harto del ruido que hacen y de lo que manchan, pero continúo con ellas, por algo será)

----------


## DaniOrama

habrá que pensárselo...de momento me voy a esperar a cuando vuelva de espana... y a ver si por Madrid me empapo un poco del mundillo y voy centrándome...

----------


## hansoldragon

En la calle Trafalgar n°33 en Madrid capital hay una tienda en donde se pueden comprar tortolas para magia. Ahi he comprado las mias y la verdad es que todo va muy bien.

----------


## Patito

> Crees que es posible la tórtola impromptu en la calle?


Oye, y por qué no pruebas a hacer el periquito improptu, que es más fácil de palmear?  :Lol:  

Ahora en serio, lo de la tórtola en la calle, no sé, pero se podría largar volando, no?

----------


## ARENA

Yo estuve buscandolas por muchas pajarerias y todos decian lo mismo que ahora con la gripe aviar era dificil encontrarlas. Hasta que encontre una pareja de tortolas blancas (Streptopelia Risoria var.) en una tienda de mascotas en el centro comercial de Carrefour en Murcia me costaron solo 15 euros la pareja.

Es verdad que hacen mucho ruido  cuando estan juntas pero una vez metidas en una funda

permanecen calladas durante horas sin sufrir ningun daño.

Las tortolas son muy resistentes y no requieren de muchos cuidados eso si cagan como caballos.

De hecho las mias en cuanto les puse un cajon de madera con un plato de barro dentro pusieron 2 huevos y ahi estan incubandolas.

En Ingles se llaman White Dove, Sacred White Dove, ó Java Dove.

Para mas información
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/bird.../whitedove.php

----------


## hansoldragon

Hola ARENA, puede que ya lo sepas pero solo por si acaso, ten cuidado a la hora de hacer magia con tortolas hembras, pq segun he leido si las aprietas demasiado a la hora de meterlas en la chaqueta pueden morir si llevan huevos y estos les explotan en el interior. Vamos es lo que he leido, yo personalmente tengo dos machos y asi me evito comprobar si la experiencia es cierta.

----------


## ARENA

Gracias hansoldragon no lo sabia lo tomare en cuenta.

Otra cosa que se me olvido decir es que las tortolas no necesitan entrenamiento no se porque razon no tienen tendencia a volar aunque si vas a hacer tu show en el exterior es mejor cortarle los vuelos ( Que es un metodo que no lastima al animal) para evitar que se suba a un arbol y tengas que dejarla ahi.

Saludos.

----------


## magoivan

arena: en el estuxe pone estuxe para palomas, pero en canvio alli no cabe una paloma normal. tendria que poner estuxe para tortolas no?

----------


## ARENA

Supongo que si porque la paloma de gomaespuma que sale en esa foto es del tamaño de una tortola pero yo antes del estuche te recomendaria que compraras por 15 € el libro "Magia con palomas – Salvatore Cimó"
lo acabo de recibir y viene un monton de formas para hacer estuches 100 veces mas baratos y mas faciles ademas de que los puedes hacer del tamaño que quieras.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

¿Que las tortolas no tienen tendencia a volar?,, no estoy nada de acuerdo, aunque para que no vuelen basta con que se acostumbren a ti, es decir dejalas en tu mano, juguetea con ellas (unas cuantas semanas y por siempre jamás)... Yo a las mas revoltosas, las canso un poco antes de salir a escena, haciendolas volar de una mano a la otra, en escena nunca me ha volado una paloma que no tuviera que hacerlo, de todas maneras una vez ha aparecido las he enseñado..., las guardo en una jaula que al final desaparece junto con las 6 tortolas.
Respecto a los huevos y las hembras, mi opinion es que puede afectar a las cargadas en aparatos, no a las que lleves en bolsas.

Saludos

----------


## blackmagic

en www.cometamagico.com.ar vienen muchas cosas acerca de este tema "cuidado de palomas" :P

----------

